# New here - researching TT RS



## cacafuego (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi all, new here and am researching a possible second car purchase and considering a Mk 3 TT RS. Thanks in advance!

I have a long list of possible cars but having to work to a number of requirements mean the TT is currently in the top 3 or thereabouts:

1. I want it to have a degree of practicality - back seats are a plus, being able to take a third person in a pinch sort of situation; decent luggage space for "stuff" is essential

2. size - it needs to fit in my rather small rented council garage - so sadly an R8 or a Vantage are out

3. if possible it should be "special" for some definition of special, hence looking at the RS

For a bit of background I've had a few nice cars over the years - 993-era 911; Lotus Elise; Clio Cup; Z4M coupe - have done loads of track days including a few hundred laps at the 'ring but those days are past and I'm now looking for that perhaps impossible blend of decent fun to drive but not a complete handful in less than ideal conditions (looking at you Z4M) and good practicality meaning I can get in at the end of a long day and drive 100 miles home in comfort.

The other leading option is a 1M coupe but they are super rare and it is very hard to find one in my preferred spec and at a reasonable price.

Budget say £35k, so towards the bottom of the RS market - looking on AT it seems to mean an early car: 2016, minimum spec, etc.. I'm happy with simple: not especially bothered by mag ride or sports exhaust for example and I prefer the look of the 19" wheels.

Historically I have modified my cars a lot, but I will try to resist that here.

Timing - given the current situation there's little point in buying anything but I am assuming in a month or so we'll get some clarity on when we can start to do normal things again (at least a bit!) - so in an ideal world I'd buy in April, ready for summer.

So my questions are:

a. gearbox - how is the S-Tronic box on the RS? I have never owned a double clutch car
b. what are the things to look for/check on the early RSs? E.g. this one as an example looks interesting
c. any essential/must have options and why?
d. what have I overlooked?


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi,

Not long ago I bought my own TTRS and my thoughts on your questions are...

1. I'd never owned a double clutch car before - all manuals. It's a good gearbox as far as I can tell being a S-Tronic newbie. It takes a bit of getting used to but once you've learned how to get the best out of it, you'll never look back. Not as engaging as a manual car, but fun. Over and above the S-Tronic on the rest of the TT range, the gearbox (when in "full" manual mode - lever pushed to the left) doesn't change up when you hit the redline unless it's the 1st-2nd change.

2. I'm no expert on the main things to look for are but... ensure the service history is complete. It should have a haldex service at 30k/3 years and (_I think_) a gearbox oil change at 40k/4 years. Other than that, normal stuff you'd look at in the general condition - seat bolster wear, alloys kerbed, stone chips, accident damage - that sort of thing. Don't worry too much if the alcantara on the steering wheel looks gross and disgusting, mine wasn't great when I got it but it cleaned up to looking like new with proper alcantara cleaner - just be wary of any scuffs in it, I doubt they would come out. Also check the front brake condition - it's an expensive job to do if they're nearly worn out when you get it (although a good bargaining point if they are).

3. Options are a very personal thing. For me, I ended up with a car that was slightly light on option, but the options I would have preferred but aren't on it are ones that are more easily (although not cheap) retrofitted. My list of "essentials" was sports exhaust(for obvious reasons), privacy glass (that's a big back window for letting the sun in), 20s (I'm not keen on the 19s, but all good if you are) and to NOT have the Comfort and Sound pack. Don't like keyless entry and I knew I was upgrading the sound system myself anyway, I might fit the rear view camera but I've not reversed into anything... yet!

4. Can't think of anything you've missed, but I'm no expert on car buying lol.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Gearbox - I've had manual cars for ever. Then I wanted a scirocco about 8 years ago and the only one I could test drive was a viper green diesel with DSG. I drove it expecting to hate it. Hated the diesel, wasn't keen on the colour, but I've had 5 cars since then and all have been DSG. My next car will be too. Nuff said I think.

Everything else is personal preference so I won't comment.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You'll struggle with anyone over 8yo in the back, its just not realistic to use it with more than 2 people for anything other than a super short trip.

Special RS is not that car, its feels 100% the same as a TTS, with the exception of being slightly more front heavy. If special for you is feeling engaged and excited, look at something else. if special is a badge and 0-60, you may be ok with it.

DSG is great, you wont lament it not being a manual and engaging is not something a gearbox gives you, feel is from the wheel.
If you want to feel you are engaged by a gearbox, you can move a stick to change the gear in a DSG car too.

AWD drive clutch fluid is every 3 years regardless of miles - just like brake fluid.
Stronic oil is over 40k


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

You could argue that no RS is special enough compared to their S variant, not worth the extra cost, heavier, but plenty of people end up in a RS.
Audi don't go to the levels they used to to differentiate the RS brand to the rest of the range.

The engine makes the TTRS special.
Get one with the sports exhaust as it will make it even more special.
There is a certain kudos with the badge (if that floats your boat) and the acceleration is massively impressive (although leaving the gearbox in auto does lead to a bit of lag when the foot is put down and the gearbox catches up).

Haldex has its limitations, but in mostly all circumstances on the road you won't find them.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No could about it, Ive been there done it. 
The RS just doesn't stay long with most people it's not good enough for price and it's not a big enough jump in performance over the S models, it's just that black and white im afraid.

Engine doesn't make it special, the noise is good but thats all it really brings,


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

I wanted a RS, S wasn't even on my radar.
Out of interest why did you go for RS7 rather than S7?

Compared to a 2.0l 4 pot the RS engine is special.
Not saying there isn't a place for the 4 pot engine, but the 2.5 is a great engine, and likely a dying breed these days.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not driven an S7, or an A7 so i cant compare for you, but tbh i got a great deal on one if you want the real answer..

The body is unique, 800nm, V8, it's built and designed by the RS team and is not just another trim level on existing line car. Underpinnings are not the same, now you can add things like air suspension, rear steer and sports diff. So all things again the 
TT doesn't have or get over the TTS. TTRS is just a faster TTS.

At the RS7 price point, you could get the RS6 if you want an estate... or a M5 or a C63 if you want mental.
I cant say im fan of the EA888, its ok, but thats all. same goes for the EA855, its ok, just the package on the TTRS is just not a big enough just over the S. but if you're happy, cool.

Always pick what you want and enjoy regardless of others.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

cacafuego said:


> 1. I want it to have a degree of practicality - back seats are a plus, being able to take a third person in a pinch sort of situation; decent luggage space for "stuff" is essential
> 
> 2. size - it needs to fit in my rather small rented council garage - so sadly an R8 or a Vantage are out
> 
> 3. if possible it should be "special" for some definition of special, hence looking at the RS


It's only your definition of "special" that matters, so if the RS ticks the boxes... 
Your need for some load lugging practicality excludes most competing small sports coupes (e.g. Cayman, Alpine), but the TT can take plenty of luggage with the rear seats folded flat. In my TTS I leave the rear seats permanently folded down, as they are pretty much useless for actual humans. Ok for very small kids mind..


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Not driven an S7, or an A7 so i cant compare for you, but tbh i got a great deal on one if you want the real answer..
> 
> The body is unique, 800nm, V8, it's built and designed by the RS team and is not just another trim level on existing line car. Underpinnings are not the same, now you can add things like air suspension, rear steer and sports diff. So all things again the
> TT doesn't have or get over the TTS. TTRS is just a faster TTS.
> ...


I'm sure you could find many S7 owners that don't think any of your justification is anywhere near making it worth the premium to upgrade to a RS7.

It's typical behaviour of car owners of every marque. 
If you don't have the top spec there are multiple reasons why it's not worth it.
If you do have the top spec there are multiple reasons why it is worth it.

Personally think the TTRS is a a vastly superior car to the TTS. 
Whether it's worth it or not is subjective and down to your personal situation.
I got mine new with over £10k off list, so was very much worth it for me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Remap a TTS and it's the same as the RS, the same power, body, underpinnings, pretty much everything except the heavier front end which for track gods I guess would be a negative.

You can't say that about the real RS models other that the 3 which is also just a trim option too. Audi just didn't do enough with it to make it what it should have been.

I've owned 2 TTRS, the difference is negligible, but as you say, your mileage may vary. I'm looking forward to the etron and electric power... hopefully Audi would create a baby sister for it...


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Remap a TTS and it's the same as the RS, the same power, body, underpinnings, pretty much everything except the heavier front end which for track gods I guess would be a negative.
> 
> You can't say that about the real RS models other that the 3 which is also just a trim option too. Audi just didn't do enough with it to make it what it should have been.
> 
> I've owned 2 TTRS, the difference is negligible, but as you say, your mileage may vary. I'm looking forward to the etron and electric power... hopefully Audi would create a baby sister for it...


Real RS models????
A remap???

Oh dear. Where's the block button on here.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Special RS is not that car, its feels 100% the same as a TTS, with the exception of being slightly more front heavy. If special for you is feeling engaged and excited, look at something else. if special is a badge and 0-60, you may be ok with it.


Sorry but I have to disagree with the 100% the same comment.

The differences in the way the two cars turn in and corner might not be significant, but from my experience they were certainly not the same. However simple things like the difference between 19's and 20's on a TT can make two otherwise identical TT's feel completely different too. And it's not limited to this. Different tyres, or even altering tyre pressures on the same car, same tyres, can make a huge difference too.

I will accept that most people will never discover differences between a TTS and a TTRS. But I would go further and suggest that they wouldn't really discover the difference between a TT and most any other comparable car. This is because most people don't get to drive different cars to the limits, back to back on the same day and on the same piece of road. Most people just read, or watch reviews that others have undertaken and then spew those same conclusions across the internet. It's always amusing how many you tube influencers rave about a certain car, or criticise another yet they never seem to turn off the ASR & Traction Control. Most reviews seem to be more about how a cars software performs rather than how controllable the car really is. I am sure it also has nothing to do with hopes that the manufacturer you say nice things about will offer favourable deals :!:

For most street drivers a safe & quick car, in all weather, with an awesome sound track, that makes it a little more special than some, would be the TTRS. The TTS is a close second only with fake engine sound pumped in through the speakers and a firewall rumble speaker to enhance engine growl, and who needs that? :wink: :roll:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

cacafuego said:


> 1. I want it to have a degree of practicality - back seats are a plus, being able to take a third person in a pinch sort of situation; decent luggage space for "stuff" is essential
> 
> 2. size - it needs to fit in my rather small rented council garage - so sadly an R8 or a Vantage are out
> 
> 3. if possible it should be "special" for some definition of special, hence looking at the RS


Some of your requirements are similar to those I had when I bought the RS.

I wasn't too fussed about back seats but as the car would be used for touring I needed space.
The car needed to fit inside my then, single garage.
I wanted something "special" or, as that word has prompted some criticism, shall we just say different.

After undertaking a lot of research I swiftly moved away from the Vantage and the R8. Two great cars and both thrilling to spend time with. But there were so many horror stories from owners and former owners!

I started off with so many cars on my list. Cars like the Lotus Elise, Alfa 4c, Renault Alpine & BMW M2 were all driven or borrowed and I shortlisted to the following: A new Porsche 718 Boxter S, or used earlier car. New BMW Z4, used Jaguar F type (V6) or a new, or nearly new TTRS.

The Jaguar was my front runner but there was zero luggage space. Sadly the Porsche was the next to go, the 718 is a great car to drive but that motor sounded horrible. I did consider the older model and had a really nice white one for the day which was tempting. The Z4 ticked a lot of boxes but I decided it was more a car for the wife than me so I was looking for a TTRS roadster, but I just couldn't find the specification. To buy new would have meant trading in my A5, which I came close to doing, but I then spotted a stunning, loaded TTRS Coupé, went to look at it and bought it!

To answer your other questions:

DSG is fantastic, takes a little getting used to but once you've learnt it you probably won't look back.

Things to check: On RS the seat side trims can crack or break.

No real "Must Have" options, they're all just nice to have. The Sports exhaust (Black Tips) sounds great but there are now some great after market systems that also sound good.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

CraigI said:


> Real RS models????
> A remap???
> 
> Oh dear. Where's the block button on here.


He went from a TTRS to an R8 so opinion can't be questioned :wink:

Funny thing is the TTRS is actually closest to the original RS ethos; carbon trim, dash branding, unique 5-pot engine and gearbox, bumpers differentiating from S and base model, specific brake and suspension set-up. But otherwise the same as the base model, that's kinda always been the point.

The OP has had some good car history so I'd suggest a test drive if such thing is ever socially acceptable again! If the FWD bias and MQB platform is too obvious then he'll pretty quickly know it's not the car for him.

My thoughts on the questions:

The DSG is good, fast and smooth shifts, it does have some nuances from stock that for me made it a little disengaging when driving hard but a remap sorted that out. It's a little slow in response at low throttle but that's intentional - it tries to behave a bit more like a slush box for smoothness. Get on it and it livens up.

Early models had a revision of brake discs that weren't ideal and prone to heat issues, much resolved with the v3 on '18 cars, but don't get too hung up. Curved vane floating discs can be had for around £750 for the enthusiast, many have done so and lightly used stocks of the latest variant do sell for a few hundred from time to time.

Haldex, not the end of the world if not done, but if Audi serviced should have been done at 3yrs. I'd want history of servicing on engine and DSG foremost. Worst case a haldex pump can be burned out but it's a few hundred to replace. If so inclined, a full Haldex service on the drive is easy and about £40 in parts.

For a car that was driven daily, and wanting something a bit special, carbon trim (easy retro fit) and matrix lights were a must for me. Sports exhaust - can get them used or aftermarket stuff, but also good to have (most seem to have them).

One red flag - you mentioned a history of modding cars - Audi built a great car but it does have some inherent limitations. Which will pry at your weakness! If you can forgive it for using Haldex then it can be very rewarding; a combo of engine and gearbox remap, springs, and rear suspension bushes make a huge difference. It'll never have the engagement of the 911 but you'll be surprised how well it can stick to the back of one. Yet still be easy for a leisurely drive to work every day in comfort, or drive to the south of France in a day (100kg of ice, beer, meat and charcoal in the back actually helps with the front weight bias!) - this is where it's unique IMO, find me another car of this size that gets that balance right for under 50k.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> (100kg of ice, beer, meat and charcoal in the back actually helps with the front weight bias!)


Nice post Ross. With regard the front weight bias. I understood the all alloy motor in the MK3 was some 26kg lighter than the steel / alloy motor in the Mk2. This resulted in the Mk3 TTRS being just 5kg heavier on the nose than the 4 cylinder versions.

I was sure I saw a post once claiming that the early 5 pot, in the Mk2 was heavier even, than the V6


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Not sure I would be spending £35k on a 2nd hand 5 year old car personally, If so I would suggest leaving a wedge on the side in case you run into problems assuming no extended warranty.

Practicality doesn't really come into it, anyone older than 8 going in the back for a trip for 30 mins plus will likely need a trip or 2 to see a Chiropractor ! Weekends away with 2 people/ luggage with seats clearly not an issue (when this is allowed again!)

A.S Tronic you will need to learn to get the best out if it, as there can be some Lag. Overall a good experience.
B. Side Bolsters on the seats, especially on a 5 year old car would be a key watch out - plenty of threads on here about them failing!
C. If there was only a choice to have 1 option it would have to be the Mag Ride Especially running on 20's, ride can be harsh on the crappy roads we have in this country.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesting range of opinions and experiences.

I don't think anyone would argue the TTRS is really that special over the other TTs in the range, given it's really just the same car with the same parts trim and interior. There's a few nice touches that make it look different but whether that means anything is personal preference.

You'll want the RS really if you're the type to always need the top of the range as opposed to the best value for money, or if you want the best engine in the range - that's the real reason for most.

And of course you wouldn't describe the RS 5-cylinder as particularly special if you've moved on to an R8's V10 or similar, that's a given! However, purely when considering it against the other 4-cylinder options, for me it is a no brainer.

Being the same as any TT in most respects it's surprisingly practical, except for rear passengers as frequently noted, but if you need to give a mate a lift it's certianly possible to squeeze someone back there for a bit. It's far more useful with the seats down, I can get a bike and other bulky bits back there I've not been able to do in other hatchbacks - in fact the seats are better down to hear more of that sports exhaust when it comes on song!

As far as size goes, it's no different from any other TT, no wider track or arches so with mirrors folded it easily fits in my average garage and getting out is no problem with the window fully dropped even with the slightly longer doors compared to a normal 4-door.

The gearbox is a love or loath affair, it certainly helps if you get to the TTRS from other DSG experience but it's fine once you learn to live with its few foibles and the pros outweigh the cons; a few aftermarked tunes are available that address a number of oem defaults. When driving as intended in manual mode it's fantastic - personally I find it engaging and enjoyable.

I bought my 2016 RS with only 3k miles on it (in my case a genuine reason for the previous owner, they didn't consider keeping it but slitting their wrists) so no real experience of buying one with any long-term issues, however mine has been faultless - with the exception of a common issue with the oem sports exhaust flap starting to rattle - many were replaced under warranty like mine so it's worth checking.

There aren't many options I'd consider must-have but the sports exhaust is definitely one I'd choose; the B&O system - while nothing special audio-wise, adds some often looked for aethetics. Most of the options are identical to any other TT in the range.

Had mine mapped shortly after buying it and it makes the engine so much punchier, it's a must-have I would do every time.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The R8 is NOT a great drivers car because of the V10, it's a separate thing. The Car is an experience to drive and multiple levels above any other Audi at twice the price, but its a true drivers car with all the rewards that go with that..

It's a unique engine for sure and you have to drive the car hard to appreciate it and it will reward you with ear to ear smiles. But the R8 would be epic with 2 other engines from the audi range, the 2.9 V6 from the RS4/5 and the 4.0 V8 from the 6/7/8. An R8 with those engines would be mental fast and the turbos would make it drive so different. You'd be hung on the R8 forums for suggesting a turbo. If i could configure the R8 with any engine it would be one of those for sure if i was to have another, but i'm glad i got to have a V10 before they died and NA engines feel/drive different.

My view on the RS vs S has absolutely nothing to do with ANY other car past or present at all, it just about the TT range, just what they can and can't do, just what they give you or don't give you for the package, so i've no idea why other cars get dragged up, its completely an irrelevant point..

People seem to view this as right or wrong, its just opinions if you don't want opinions just confirmation you could just talk to a mirror, it will always just agree with you. Are we doing colours next?


----------



## cacafuego (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks all for your comments - very helpful - though I didn't realise I was opening such a Pandora's Box!

Clearly I need to test drive one, and obviously I'd be an idiot if I didn't also try the S.

Sadly an R8 falls down on the "fitting in the garage" requirement - just too wide. Almost every decision is a balance of compromises but that is the one thing I can't really compromise on. Several other cars have been mentioned, most of them on my long list of possibles - 4C, Alpine, M2, M2 Comp, Vantage, etc. - and they all bring strengths and weaknesses. Some things I can easily flex on whereas some are more difficult.

Edited to add, one comment I have seen made in various reviews is the driving position for tall drivers - I'm quite tall - any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

cacafuego said:


> The other leading option is a 1M coupe but they are super rare and it is very hard to find one in my preferred spec and at a reasonable price.


How about an M2 Competition? It's stretching the budget a little. Will it fit in the garage? It really surprises me how wide cars are today, even though they don't look like it. Even my TTS only just about gets in with a couple of inches to spare for the mirrors!

Children will be able to get in the back no problem, but that will get more difficult once they're in their teens. If you're 6ft+, the front seat will be almost touching the rear bench meaning no leg room. Crush the front passenger and yes, you definitely can use the rear bench for carrying passengers in emergencies.

I've said it before though; the TT in any form is a reasonably unique proposition. Having come from practical hatches and needing practicality every day limits your choice. The boot is deep but not tall obviously, in excess of 300l, and drop the rear seats and longer objects like pieces of wood or hard guitar cases will go in no problem at all. There is no other small coupe that does what the TT can do, and that's why I hit the button and I'm damn glad I did!

My advice is test a TTS, TTRS, try and find your special 1M (what a car!), or if you can push, go for the M2 Comp. I'd love one, but way out of my league.


----------



## cacafuego (Feb 11, 2021)

ChesterUK said:


> cacafuego said:
> 
> 
> > The other leading option is a 1M coupe but they are super rare and it is very hard to find one in my preferred spec and at a reasonable price.
> ...


Yes as I mentioned in my last post an M2 Comp is a possibility certainly, however, they are quite big ... by my calculations it would fit but be a real squeeze ... and I don't quite like the look of them somehow - can't put my finger on it exactly. Would choose the 1M over the M2 Comp I am sure.

Regarding back seats/practicality - the focus is really practicality not necessarily back seats - being able to squeeze someone in in an emergency is a positive, but being able to take stuff is essential. I'm looking for a car that I will both want to and be able to use for my hobbies as and when they are ever permitted again. That means shooting, most cars should accommodate this with a bit of care; and rowing where I often need to take loads of crap, including a folding bike - so a Brompton HAS to fit!


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

The R8 isn't that much bigger than the TT is it?
I've got a single garage (albeit not a small single) and don't think I'll have a problem making a R8 fit. 
Quick search suggests 2020 V10 R8 is under 30cm longer and under 10cm wider than the 2020 TTRS (although not sure how accurate that Google search is).
Fold your mirrors in and it should work!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

cacafuego said:


> Yes as I mentioned in my last post an M2 Comp is a possibility certainly, however, they are quite big ... by my calculations it would fit but be a real squeeze ... and I don't quite like the look of them somehow - can't put my finger on it exactly. Would choose the 1M over the M2 Comp I am sure.
> 
> Regarding back seats/practicality - the focus is really practicality not necessarily back seats - being able to squeeze someone in in an emergency is a positive, but being able to take stuff is essential. I'm looking for a car that I will both want to and be able to use for my hobbies as and when they are ever permitted again. That means shooting, most cars should accommodate this with a bit of care; and rowing where I often need to take loads of crap, including a folding bike - so a Brompton HAS to fit!


Once you add that degree of required practicality/load lugging, no other sports coupe can really compete with the TT. And the rear seats fold completely flat, so long bits of wood etc are not a problem. Just take your folding bike with you to the test drive (perhaps better to leave your guns at home!) and make sure it will fit, and then see how much room is left over. You'll probably be surprised.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Blade Runner said:


> cacafuego said:
> 
> 
> > Once you add that degree of required practicality/load lugging, no other sports coupe can really compete with the TT. And the rear seats fold completely flat, so long bits of wood etc are not a problem. Just take your folding bike with you to the test drive (perhaps better to leave your guns at home!) and make sure it will fit, and then see how much room is left over. You'll probably be surprised.


I totally agree! I've done large tip runs and even squeezed my mountain bike in there (front wheel out mind). As long as you're not asking for outrageous volumes of space. i.e. rifles are fine, and you have tether points to hold things in place, it's surprising how practical it is.


----------



## cacafuego (Feb 11, 2021)

CraigI said:


> The R8 isn't that much bigger than the TT is it?
> I've got a single garage (albeit not a small single) and don't think I'll have a problem making a R8 fit.
> Quick search suggests 2020 V10 R8 is under 30cm longer and under 10cm wider than the 2020 TTRS (although not sure how accurate that Google search is).
> Fold your mirrors in and it should work!


According to my spreadsheet of car data for the options I am looking at, an R8 is 23cm longer and 18cm wider (at just over 2m wide) than a TT. My garage is only 2450mm wide (interior dimension). Anything over 190cm wide is damn difficult to get out of and over 2m more or less impossible. Obviously my data is just as questionable as yours and its not an exact science as door length makes a big difference.


----------



## cacafuego (Feb 11, 2021)

Blade Runner said:


> cacafuego said:
> 
> 
> > Yes as I mentioned in my last post an M2 Comp is a possibility certainly, however, they are quite big ... by my calculations it would fit but be a real squeeze ... and I don't quite like the look of them somehow - can't put my finger on it exactly. Would choose the 1M over the M2 Comp I am sure.
> ...


There's no doubt the bike will fit easily - can see that by eye looking in cars on the street.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just fyi a mate of mine picked up a 2015 R8 not too long ago, it most definitely will not go in my garage (he parked on drive and it obviously wouldn't), which my TT does no problem


----------



## cacafuego (Feb 11, 2021)

ross_t_boss said:


> CraigI said:
> 
> 
> > One red flag - you mentioned a history of modding cars - Audi built a great car but it does have some inherent limitations. Which will pry at your weakness! If you can forgive it for using Haldex then it can be very rewarding; a combo of engine and gearbox remap, springs, and rear suspension bushes make a huge difference.


Just following up on this last point, can you expand on these? Especially the gearbox remap and the springs and bushes suggestions.

Many thanks


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

powerplay said:


> Just fyi a mate of mine picked up a 2015 R8 not too long ago, it most definitely will not go in my garage (he parked on drive and it obviously wouldn't), which my TT does no problem


He's not doing it right..


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My RS only just goes through the garage door and what I've measured an R8 wouldn't. I have to leave my mirros out to act as a gauge when going through ot leaving the opening. Wouldn't like to try without.

I guess it depends on the size of your door, ie if a double up and over, absolutley no problem.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

cacafuego said:


> Just following up on this last point, can you expand on these? Especially the gearbox remap and the springs and bushes suggestions.
> 
> Many thanks


Sure! Don't say I didn't warn you...

The DSG can be a bit laggy, and in a few cases driven rather enthusiastically I got overheating issues - caused because it intentionally slips too much in certain scenario's, mostly for smoothness. For me it caused a bit of disconnection, reminded me a bit of my C5 RS6 when the torque converter wouldn't lock properly.

After the DSG map, I've never had any warnings or recurrence of extreme high-RPM slip, it's a little firmer kick in the back in Manual mode (bit like an M5 DCT in race mode for example) and it feels more 'connected' as a driving experience. For me it's subtle but significant, bit like music that's very slightly off timing and then perfected...

Springs - personally I wanted a slight drop, nothing extreme (roughly a finger width of arch at the front, 2 at the back). I also noted a slight nervousness with throttle adjustments, not drastic but needed slight correcting at the wheel - sat at 80mph round a steady bend I'd be making slight wheel adjustments if I lifted off for example. This was mostly solved by setting tyre pressures from 45/42psi as driven from the dealer down to 35/32, but when springs went on it was eliminated completely.

I fitted the MSS Track Springs and very happy with the minimal ride/comfort changes with improved aesthetics and more predicable footing, it was a little worse over bad surfaces with 'crashy' ride, only in extremes, but a recent ODIS recalibration of Magride and that appears to be gone when trying to intentionally provoke it, needs more driving to prove.

There was still a handling issue; whilst pretty stable through hard cornering and fine at lower speeds, even getting some throttle rotation out of tight bends, turn-in whilst reactive was not as stable as I like. I needed to saw the wheel a bit to throw it in and straighten it out. The most noticeable was high-speed bends with a gentle transition where you'd have to turn in and then let off some lock. I suspected this to be the rear end simply not being planted enough; there is alot of movement in the rear trailing arm and rear lower arm bushes - allowing positive camber and significant toe changes under hard changes in direction.

I added spherical bearings to the rear trailing arms; no increase in NVH as some predicted but completely eliminated that problem. In fact I took it for a good test through mid Wales and the increased confidence was staggering; it was the first time that driving it hard felt instinctive rather than reactive. I have a set of poly bushes for the rear upper and lower suspension, others have send me videos of the play in there but right now I'm not convinced it's worth the effort unless I put it on R-comp tyres and track it. Bear in mind the front wishbone bushes are uprated on the RS over lower models (solid rubber vs voids) but all the rears are shared right down to the lowest VAG MQB 100PS model.

The only real weak-point now is corner exit, sometimes it just puts the power down and defies it's FWD-ness but other times it seems to bite a bit harder and remind me... front LSD would solve it but I'm fighting with the urge.

I've also fitted 2-piece discs front and rear with Carbotech pads; stock do hold up OK for fast road driving but any track or repeat high-speed stops will be unhappy. These will stop from 200mph without complaining over and over again; the humming sound is the J-hooks and hot pads: 




I should caveat it is ECU Stage 2 with a sport-cat downpipe and full intake fitted (GTR was 660hp to compare in that vid), the above chassis upgrades complement it really well and it doesn't struggle to handle the power, just needs ESP turning to Sport to allow you to utilise it without an over-bearing traction control reigning in the fun.


----------



## cacafuego (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks very much - very interesting to read.

For clarity things like bushes and brake discs/pads I don't really think of as mods more maintenance. Gearbox remap probably as far as I would want to go.

I really want to avoid going as far as I did with my Elise or Z4M where I had a long long list of mods including carbon bucket seats, harnesses, fully adjustable suspension; 6 and 4 pot brake callipers (on the Z4); intakes; sports exhausts; head work (Elise); two sets of wheels; removable steering wheel; etc. etc.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

moro anis said:


> My RS only just goes through the garage door and what I've measured an R8 wouldn't. I have to leave my mirros out to act as a gauge when going through ot leaving the opening. Wouldn't like to try without.
> 
> I guess it depends on the size of your door, ie if a double up and over, absolutley no problem.


Like I said earlier, R8 would go through @ powerplay's door and your's.
You just have to know how and the minerals to do it...


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

What all these 3 pages of fuss are about?
Just drive it along with the TTS. And buy whichever pleases you the best for your buck


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

1. In manual mode if you drive like it like you stole it the gearbox isn't an issue it's very fast/responsive 
2. Check the exhaust flap doesn't rattle on start-up (should be OK from 2018 onwards)
3. B&O sound, High Gloss Black Styling Pack (transforms the looks especially the front end)
4. Folding mirrors

Still have mine 3.2 years on no problems apart from drivers side rear brake squeak, sorted after the pad was cleaned.

I'm still super impressed with the performance. It's a cracking engine and quite an improvement over the MK2, which felt like it was running out of puff on full throttle @5000. The standard exhaust sounds great (far fruiter than the MK2) so don't worry if you don't find one with the sports exhaust you can always get that later if you're not happy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Remap a TTS and it's the same as the RS, the same power, body, underpinnings, pretty much everything except the heavier front end which for track gods I guess would be a negative.
> 
> You can't say that about the real RS models other that the 3 which is also just a trim option too. Audi just didn't do enough with it to make it what it should have been.
> 
> I've owned 2 TTRS, the difference is negligible, but as you say, your mileage may vary. I'm looking forward to the etron and electric power... hopefully Audi would create a baby sister for it...


The TTS is 310bhp. the RS is 400 bhp. Even upgrading a TTS to 350 bhp...stage 2.... is risky as the brakes will not be good enough if high speed braking is a must.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'm looking forward to the etron and electric power... hopefully Audi would create a baby sister for it...


Audi TT was their nicest car. I'll be moving to Tesla and picking up a model 3 as my next car in future VW electric cars suck.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You might not be so keen once you have one.

Service sucks and thats sucks compared to Audi standards which are erm... a little low!!! Parts take for ever to land and any kind of problem means a visit to one of the very few dealers, Software errors take even longer. That said, both of the people i know who have the S models love them, despite the many problems and challenges they've had to date with them..


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Barmybob said:


> cacafuego said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I want it to have a degree of practicality - back seats are a plus, being able to take a third person in a pinch sort of situation; decent luggage space for "stuff" is essential
> ...


What did u find out about the Vantage, as I havent seen any major issues prevalent yet (perspective purchase)


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

merlin c said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Remap a TTS and it's the same as the RS, the same power, body, underpinnings, pretty much everything except the heavier front end which for track gods I guess would be a negative.
> ...


TTS at Stage 2 is 400 BHP, Stage 1 is 370BHP. Revo, Unitronic, APR. Brakes are very good. I got the ATE calipers and with the factory ATE pads the car brakes EXTREMELY well and could handle a stage 2 with ease. Some TTS seem to have TRW calipers and maybe there's some difference but as far as mine go, I didn't feel any moment that I don't have enough braking power.

As for OP, would be a shame to pick any of these cars just based on people's opinions without test driving both.


----------

